# 2011 HOLIDAY SALE: $100 OFF Monster Clutches and FREE Shipping!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

From now until January 1, 2012, enjoy $100 off retail on ALL Monster Clutches, plus FREE Ground Shipping to anywhere in the Continental US when you purchase your Monster from Tick Performance!

Level 1 (450rwhp): Monster Level 1 Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 450) - Tick Performance
Level 2 (550rwho): Monster Level 2 Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 550) - Tick Performance
Level 3 (700rwhp): Monster Level 3 Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 700) - Tick Performance
Level 4 (775rwhp): Monster Level 4 Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 775) - Tick Performance
Level 5 (825rwhp): Monster Level 5 Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 825) - Tick Performance
Level 6 (925rwhp): Monster Level 6 Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 925) - Tick Performance

For you racecar guys, Monster also offers two 11" Clutches:

Ceramic (850rwhp): Monster 11" Ceramic Race Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 850) - Tick Performance
Iron (950rwhp): Monster 11" Iron Race Clutch & Flywheel Package (torque capacity: 950) - Tick Performance

For those of you looking to upgrade your hydraulics at the same time, our Tick & Monster COMPLETE Clutch Swap Packages are CHEAPER THAN EVER, starting at just $999.99 with Free Shipping for many vehicles:

98-02 Camaro & Firebird: Tick & Monster Complete Clutch Swap Package (98-02 Camaro & Firebird) - Tick Performance
04-06 Pontiac GTO: Tick & Monster Complete Clutch Swap Package (04-06 GTO) - Tick Performance
97-04 Corvette & Z06: Tick & Monster Complete Clutch Swap Package (97-04 Corvette & Z06) - Tick Performance
05-08 Corvette & Z06 (starting at $1,099.99): Tick & Monster Complete Clutch Swap Package (05-08 Corvette & Z06) - Tick Performance

Happy Holidays folks! Please post or PM with any questions you may have.


----------

